# A Unique Vocal Treatment of Johann Sebastian Bach



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Bach's Greatest Hits by the Swingle Singers.

Anyone have any thoughts on this? I never heard of it before but like it. Any other composers get this kind of treatment?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> Bach's Greatest Hits by the Swingle Singers.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this? I never heard of it before but like it. Any other composers get this kind of treatment?


If you put Swingle Singers in You Tube , you see a lot of this stuff.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

regenmusic said:


> Bach's Greatest Hits by the Swingle Singers. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


I only have negative thoughts about it.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Where does the "vocal" part come in?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Not impressed but interesting.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

violadude said:


> Where does the "vocal" part come in?


doobe doobie doobie doo


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For those interested in unusual vocal arrangements of JS Bach, may I suggest my own humble post on YouTube:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The Swingle Singers are kind of a guilty pleasure. So much cheesy goodness. It's not much different than Jethro Tull's sleazy jazz treatment of the Bouree from one of the lute suites.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

They got a lot of airplay on BBC Radio 2 way back when I was a young fogey in the early 90s. They weren't really my bag, being presumably aimed more at the nursing home demographic, but at least their arrangements were naff in an upbeat, cheery way, unlike the funereal stylings of the Mike Sammes Singers on 'Sing Something Simple'. The other not-quite-classical thing that was popular if not exactly trendy at that time was a cassette people used to play in their cars: it consisted of well known classical tunes with a bang-bang pop beat overlaid. Very appealing to the kind of people who liked elevator type music like 'Tubular Bells' or pan pipes.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Tubular Bells - elevator music? I must be using the wrong elevators.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

violadude said:


> Where does the "vocal" part come in?


I thought I had quoted/linked the first side of the album but it doesn't seem to be that way now.

Here is one song:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2016)

I like the Swingle Singers and classify them more in the Jazz or Easy Listening section. Don't listen to this stuff if you are offended by unconventional arrangements of classical music.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The Swingle Singers have appeared on many performances of Berio's Sinfonia.


----------

